# Log in Problems



## cowgirl

If you are having trouble logging in, hang in there. I've sent a message to Brian, I'm sure he will fix the problem as soon as he is able. 

I know there are several of you out there....
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=75630


----------



## whatthe

Thanks Jeanie!!


grothe (out in the cold, lookin in)


----------



## cowgirl

lol Gene.. I DO like the new name you picked. lol


----------



## the iceman

FWIW, everythings working fine for me now.


----------



## cowgirl

Glad to hear it Iceman!


----------



## hell fire grill

I had trouble getting a long post I atempted to submit, on the weber kettle vs offset thread, posted yesterday. I havent had any trouble getting it done since I logged on around 7 this morning.


----------



## cowgirl

Erain is another one that can't log in.

Cacus, thanks for the info.


----------



## pignit

Ron needs help...  ( ronp100343) and he can't get logged in either.


----------



## cowgirl

lol Dave, we'll send help for Ron. Then check out the log in problem.
Sorry Ron, I couldn't resist!


----------



## whatthe

This is what I'm getting....



BTW...help's on the way Ron....


----------



## klife

Guess we have been bad. None of us have permission to play
AKA Azrocker


----------



## whatthe

The site is up...that's all that counts!

besides...we were able ta sneak in the backdoor.....


----------



## klife

the back door men


----------



## cowgirl

Bump....For members still trying to log in.


----------



## klife




----------



## bmudd14474

This should be fixed for now. I installed the portal last night and this has caused a issue with premier members.  If you do not have the premier status on your acct I will be getting this restored. Let me know if there are any other issues.


----------



## klife

Thanks Brian


----------



## azrocker




----------



## notagain

I'm still haveing problems, getting same page as others, cowgirl has reassured me things will be fine.

smokebuzz


----------



## DanMcG

thanks Brain, It's nice to be back in.


----------



## nomorecoop

Thanks Brian... We appreciate ya!


----------



## metoo

Add me to the fix list 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Getting the no permission page too.

DaveNH


----------



## grothe

Thanks Brian....knew it was just a matter of ya gettin time ta fix it.
You da man!!!








aka.....Whatthe
LOL


----------



## notagain

still waiting here


----------



## uhoh

Can't get here legal either!  Oh well add travcoman45 ta the lost list ifin ya please!  Thanks yall!


----------



## cowgirl

MossyMo and Mark aka Daboys too. :)


----------



## wutang

Looks like I am legal again. Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## bassman

I finally got on at 8:30 PM.  Wasn't going to log on with another name and screw everything up!


----------



## bmudd14474

should be fixed now.


----------



## cowgirl

Thanks again Brian! :)


----------



## smokebuzz

thank you


----------



## mulepackin

Whew, I'm back on. I feel like I'm getting mixed messages here. Inducted into the OTBS one day, and then not even able to log on the next. Still not able to post pics. Kinda like dating when I was a teenager. Anyway thanks Brian.


----------



## erain

me back too!!! thks jeanie and brian!!  by the way that help  ever get to ron??? lol


----------



## grothe

Apparently....he was in here last night.


----------



## cman95

I think we have had a big E-tornado blow thru. I cannot log on to another forum I am on. I have had no problems here. With our great staff I am sure all will be well.


----------

